# Cascade Tool Co.



## gdp685 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi: I have a 1 1/2 hp shaper that bears the name of Cascade Tool Co. I wonder if anyone here has heard of this firm or has one of the shapers. I cannot get any info on them from the internet. I would like to have a manual and other printed material on it. The shaper looks very much like the Grizzly.

Anyway, I've read the recent thread on the shaper being useless as a router substitute. I inletted my entire shaper (cast iron table and all) into a box with a larger work surface. While I know that the shaper fence system won't allow the fence to be retracted beyond a certain point, I'm thinking of inletting t-slot channels on either side of the table and making a hardwood fence to position so that I can remove the existing shaper fence and use the table with this added fence. This way I can use the shaper as a jointer or to cut dados and to use it for other such router oriented functions. I also intend to use my newly acquired Katie jig on this table for dovetails. Anyowne have any thoughts?
Is the 10,000 rpm limit such that I'm spinning my wheels here?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gdp685

Most of the *Shapers* are made by one or two Mfg.

Here's link or two to the manuals
http://grizzly.com/products/1-1-2-HP-Shaper/G1035
http://grizzly.com/products/3-4-HP-Shaper/G0510Z
http://grizzly.com/images/manuals/g1035_m.pdf
http://grizzly.com/images/manuals/g0510z_m.pdf

The shaper can do many jobs well BUT I would not suggest you rework it to what you want to use it for...
Trying to use the Katie jig on the *Shaper* will take alot of reworking the machine.
At one time you could get a chuck to hold the router bits but I'm sure if Grizzly sells one or not...

I would suggest you just let the machine be and just pickup a router then put it in a router table, I think you would be money ahead of the game...

But if you more time than money go for it..  post some pictures please after you get it done..



========



gdp685 said:


> Hi: I have a 1 1/2 hp shaper that bears the name of Cascade Tool Co. I wonder if anyone here has heard of this firm or has one of the shapers. I cannot get any info on them from the internet. I would like to have a manual and other printed material on it. The shaper looks very much like the Grizzly.
> 
> Anyway, I've read the recent thread on the shaper being useless as a router substitute. I inletted my entire shaper (cast iron table and all) into a box with a larger work surface. While I know that the shaper fence system won't allow the fence to be retracted beyond a certain point, I'm thinking of inletting t-slot channels on either side of the table and making a hardwood fence to position so that I can remove the existing shaper fence and use the table with this added fence. This way I can use the shaper as a jointer or to cut dados and to use it for other such router oriented functions. I also intend to use my newly acquired Katie jig on this table for dovetails. Anyowne have any thoughts?
> Is the 10,000 rpm limit such that I'm spinning my wheels here?


----------



## gdp685 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info Bob. I have been to the Grizzly web site and downloaded their manual. I was wondering if nayone has heard of this particular item. Mine has a chuck for both 1/2 and 1/4 shank and I have no problem mounting the cutter. Do you think the rpm factor to be so limiting that it's not worth the effort? I have neither time nor money to waste but we all need something to amuse ourselves with, especially in these trying times.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gdp685

Sounds like you have it made with the chuck, the speed will not be a big deal, 10,000 rpm is fine for most of the bits you will use on it..

Most router users over run the speed on most bits anyway... I think it's worth the effort I would suggest you make a new top for it so you can user your Katie jig on it..you don't want it to drop off the back side of the cast iron table top...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1706

=======




gdp685 said:


> Thanks for the info Bob. I have been to the Grizzly web site and downloaded their manual. I was wondering if nayone has heard of this particular item. Mine has a chuck for both 1/2 and 1/4 shank and I have no problem mounting the cutter. Do you think the rpm factor to be so limiting that it's not worth the effort? I have neither time nor money to waste but we all need something to amuse ourselves with, especially in these trying times.


----------



## mossrock98 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have three different cutters for a shape made by Cascade that have never been used if you are interested. No longer have a Shaper.


----------



## paperautomobile (Nov 6, 2010)

*Cascade shaper manual*



gdp685 said:


> Hi: I have a 1 1/2 hp shaper that bears the name of Cascade Tool Co. I wonder if anyone here has heard of this firm or has one of the shapers. I cannot get any info on them from the internet. I would like to have a manual and other printed material on it. The shaper looks very much like the Grizzly.
> 
> Anyway, I've read the recent thread on the shaper being useless as a router substitute. I inletted my entire shaper (cast iron table and all) into a box with a larger work surface. While I know that the shaper fence system won't allow the fence to be retracted beyond a certain point, I'm thinking of inletting t-slot channels on either side of the table and making a hardwood fence to position so that I can remove the existing shaper fence and use the table with this added fence. This way I can use the shaper as a jointer or to cut dados and to use it for other such router oriented functions. I also intend to use my newly acquired Katie jig on this table for dovetails. Anyowne have any thoughts?
> Is the 10,000 rpm limit such that I'm spinning my wheels here?


I have a Cascade shaper: Model CA 15. I was given a copy of the manual when I purchased it. There is no reference to an address. I will be willing to photocopy that manual and send it to gdp685 if he sends me an address.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

That would very nice of you But the post is 2 years old, you may want to send him a email, just click on his user name ( click on View) and you will find his email address.

=====



paperautomobile said:


> I have a Cascade shaper: Model CA 15. I was given a copy of the manual when I purchased it. There is no reference to an address. I will be willing to photocopy that manual and send it to gdp685 if he sends me an address.


----------



## rma (Apr 3, 2016)

i JUST PICKED UP A CASCADE CAS-15 AND WANT TO RESTORE IT. i WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL IF YOU WOULD SEND ME A PDF OF THE MANUAL

[email protected]
if you have a manual PM the OP


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rma welcome to the forum. In the upper left corner of each post is the date it was posted. The last post before yours was 2010. Bob J3 has since passed away. The others may still be around but haven't posted in years. If you get to 10 posts you can try using our Private Messaging system to get in touch with them.


----------

